# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Обучение >  ЕГЭ, Тесты и Задания

## Sanych

*«Подготовка к ЕГЭ. МАТЕМАТИКА»*

*«Подготовка к ЕГЭ. МАТЕМАТИКА» - это практическое пособие по выполнению типовых тестовых заданий, предназначенное для самостоятельной подготовки старшеклассников и абитуриентов к сдаче Единого Государственного Экзамена.
Данное пособие поможет не только подготовиться к ЕГЭ, но и разобраться со сложными заданиями, объективно оценить уровень своих знаний.
«Подготовка к ЕГЭ. МАТЕМАТИКА» будет хорошим помощником родителям, учителям и репетиторам.*

Дана чёткая инструкция по выполнению экзаменационной работы.

*Продукт состоит из тестовых заданий.*
Тесты разделены по категориям сложности вопросов:
*A* - минимально необходимый уровень подготовки к вступительным экзаменам.
*B* - более высокое качество усвоения школьной программы.
*C* - задачи повышенной трудности.

Выполнив хотя бы один экзамен, можно посмотреть «Дневник», в который заносится отчёт о проделанной работе. В «Дневнике» указано количество правильных и неправильных ответов, дата прохождения экзамена, время, затраченное на работу, и оценка.

Имеется возможность распечатать «Инструкцию по выполнению экзамена», «Экзамен» до проверки, «Дневник».

*Рекомендации по установке и/или запуску:*

Программа запускается автоматически на установку.
В окне мастера установки нажмите кнопку «Далее».
В следующем окне внимательно прочтите Лицензионное соглашение, и если Вы принимаете условия, выберите этот пункт и нажмите кнопку «Далее», если нет - отмените инсталляцию.
В следующем окне Вы увидите путь, по которому будет установлена программа, и, при необходимости, сможете его изменить. Нажмите кнопку «Далее».
В следующем окне Вы можете включить опцию создания ярлыка программы на рабочем столе. Нажмите кнопку «Далее» и завершите установку.

В случае если мастер установки не запустился автоматически, запустите его вручную, дважды щелкнув на файле setup.exe.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Математика, Алгебра, ГИА 2010*

*Тесты, задания, справочники, решение сложных задач, типовые варианты ответов, реальные задания 2009-2010. Текстовый репетитор по ЕГЭ*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Математика. Большой справочник для школьников и поступающих в вузы 1998 г.*

*Аверьянов Д.И., Алтынов П.И., Баврин И.И. и др. - Математика. Большой справочник для школьников и поступающих в вузы (Большие справочники для школьников и поступающих в вузы) - 1998*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*«Подготовка к ЕГЭ на 100 баллов. Русский язык»*

*Практическое пособие по выполнению типовых тестовых заданий, предназначенное для самостоятельной подготовки старшеклассников и абитуриентов к сдаче Единого Государственного Экзамена.
Данное пособие поможет не только подготовиться к ЕГЭ, но и разобраться со сложными заданиями, объективно оценить уровень своих знаний.
«Подготовка к ЕГЭ на 100 баллов. Русский язык» будет хорошим помощником родителям, учителям и репетиторам.*

Дана чёткая инструкция по выполнению экзаменационной работы.

Продукт состоит из тестовых заданий.

*Тесты разделены по категориям сложности вопросов:*
*A* - минимально необходимый уровень подготовки к вступительным экзаменам.
*B* - более высокое качество усвоения школьной программы.
*C* - задачи повышенной трудности.

Выполнив хотя бы один экзамен, можно посмотреть «Дневник», в который заносится отчёт о проделанной работе. В «Дневнике» указано количество правильных и неправильных ответов, дата прохождения экзамена, время, затраченное на работу, и оценка.

Имеется возможность распечатать «Инструкцию по выполнению экзамена», «Экзамен» до проверки, «Дневник».

*Рекомендации по установке:*

Если окно установки не запускается автоматически или выдает сведения об ошибке, установите программу вручную, воспользовавшись для инсталляции файлом setup.exe.

Для корректной работы программы на Windows XP SP1 требуется предустановленный DirectX9 (находится на диске).

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Тесты по грамматике русского языка*

Тесты по грамматике русского языка, контрольные работы.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Обществознание. Тематические тесты.*

*Чернышева О. А., Ушаков П. А. - Обществознание. Тематические тесты. Подготовка к ЕГЭ. 10-11 классы (Готовимся к ЕГЭ) - 2010*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Апелляция ЕГЭ. Вопросы и ответы*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

